# cars cosmetic! dings, dents, paint jobs, installing, anything really!!!



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

if anyone has anything that want to be done to their cars..

anything from fixing up dings and dents to paint jobs, ( roof, hood, wheels, etc ) anything really!!

I have a friend that can be of help, 9 years in the industry and he have been working on all high end cars his whole career ( Ferrais, Lambos, Bentlys, Rolls Royce, bmws, Benz, etc, etc)

Please pm me for any thing you want done and i'll try to get back to you with a quote! Everything is TOP QUALITY work!

thanks a lot!


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

which shop?

does he pull and roll fenders?


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

^ I would only ever let 2 people touch my fenders. Gerard from serialnine, or Curtis from the speed syndicate who used to work with Gerard back in the day


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

i know of gerard. gonna check him out but first i'd like to find a solid paint and bodyshop


----------

